# Travel Destinations > Europe >  latest promotion of the game

## tonghuan

As for the aforementioned "Madden NFL 21", at present, EA has not officially disclosed the specifics of this game. However, this situation may change next month. Then release in August. As for Madden NFL 20, it can be used on PS4, Xbox One and PC. Buy MUT Coins provide players with a better experience in the game!


"Latest introduction to Madness NFL 20 Season 6: Madden" is the latest promotion of the game. "You will get an exclusive season 6 package in the ultimate team, enter the new season, and fight all the way with your friends in KO superstars, while you can enjoy all the new shows inspired by the NFL draft."

----------

